

Please help me find a specific blog post, you're my only hope (see inside) - drachenstern

Here&#x27;s the gist from my skype sesh with my buddies<p>ok, how do I find a random blog post from two years ago
dude interviews for a management position and a developer position at a bank
I can’t look for “interview manager developer bank” 
can I just ask on hackernews haha<p>Homeboy is a programmer working in a bank. Finds out there’s a job opening at a different bank for either a management pos or a developer pos. He gets told by his manager he should apply for both. Goes for the technical interview, it’s rather technical, it’s hard, he isn’t so sure about his likely being hired. Goes for the managerial interview, it’s all laid back, everyone’s talking about going and getting drinks, and it’s more about the fit and less about the technical details.<p>Blog entry is probably about 1-2 years old, I would estimate around 18mos
======
drachenstern
And of course my buddy finally finds it after I post a (now that I look twice,
horribly formatted) hackernews question

thanks all [https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/07/13/how-the-
othe...](https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/07/13/how-the-other-half-
works-an-adventure-in-the-low-status-of-software-engineers/)

